# Bayou Texar



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Got to the dock last night and first cast was a slot speckled trout. Put it on a stringer tied to the dock and went kayaking. Three small specks and a 16in red were the only other catches. When we got back to the dock something had bitten the tail off the speck and taken a large bite out of the stomach area. A shark in the bayou?


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Small Bull shark maybe?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Crabs?


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have no clue. One of my friends took a picture of the fish when we got back and I will try to get it from him. Was just wondering if anyone had any ideas.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Been on Bayou Texar for 5 years. Closest thing to a shark i have ever seen is a Stingray. Maybe otter? There are otters there.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me at all to find sharks in the bayou. I caught em up in Blackwater Bay and am sure Bulls go up into Escambia, Blackwater, and Yellow rivers when the mood takes em.

Another possibility is bluefish.

Alex


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

A shark probably wouldn't have left any of the fish. sounds like crabs to me.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

lizard fish


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

wallace1 said:


> Got to the dock last night and first cast was a slot speckled trout. Put it on a stringer tied to the dock and went kayaking. Three small specks and a 16in red were the only other catches. When we got back to the dock something had bitten the tail off the speck and taken a large bite out of the stomach area. A shark in the bayou?


If it was "the dock" you are talking about. The owner feeds those big herons roosting in the Pines right there with fish he catches from that dock. Bet one of them was trying to pick it off the stringer.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

Catfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago, an Old buddy got about a 2 or 3ft shark in the bayou..But this was probably 10years agos..


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

wld1985 said:


> Years ago, an Old buddy got about a 2 or 3ft shark in the bayou..But this was probably 10years agos..


Oh don't worry, they're still around! And there are bigger ones than that

Alex


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a picture of the fish. My guess would probably be crabs.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

For sure it was a crab. I was in there awhile back, hopped out to untie my bait from a dock. Fish were on a stringer, 15 seconds later when I got back in I pulled the stringer up and a nice size crab was already attacking my fish I would have kept the crab but I didn't have a bucket with me.


----------

